# Stitches East Hartford CT.



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Who is going to Stitches East?
I'l be there Friday Oct. 10th. In the Market Place of course. Anyone want to meet up? Newton Yarn is probably the best place as Regina who works the show with Norman is also a KP member.
Beth


----------



## estelamullen (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to go! Who can give me more information about it?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, more information, please.

No, wait, silly me. I just Googled the event and got all the details. I'd like to go for at least one day. Are you shopping or merchanting or teaching on the Friday?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/east

I went a couple times a few yrs ago when it was in Baltimore. I didn't take any classes, just went to the Market one day. Loads of fun and lots to see and buy!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

SHOPPING!


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

I am taking two classes; Friday, Professional Looking Cuffs Using the Magic Cast-on and Sunday, Wet Felt Versatile Pendants with Judy Pascale. I am also going to the opening day luncheon on Thursday. That means that I will be in the market or sitting in some corner knitting for the rest of the time Stitches is in Hartford.

This is my time to immerse myself in knitting and would love to meet some fellow KPers.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Not this time! See you probably in New York in January.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm going with friends and would love to meet up. Do you have an estimate of when you'll be there? I will be there first thing when they open Fri. am.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
Would love to meet up. How about at Newtons yarn at 12:00? The booth is usually near the door and they have the best prices.
Beth


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> Hi,
> Would love to meet up. How about at Newtons yarn at 12:00? The booth is usually near the door and they have the best prices.
> Beth


Sounds good. I hope to be there!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I am going for the three days with a friend I can't wait,


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gloxsk8 said:


> Hi,
> Would love to meet up. How about at Newtons yarn at 12:00? The booth is usually near the door and they have the best prices.
> Beth


If I swing the day off, I will be there on Friday. I would love to meet other KPers and this will be of my first Stitches event.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so jealous this is the first year I've missed in the last 8. I was at Atlantic City, Baltimore and every Hartford event. Can't go this year as I've hurt my back - I went last year with it but I was so miserable. Hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

looking forward to seeing everyone at the Newton's Yarn Country booth. Regina


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally... Regina I've been waiting for your reply all day.
Beth


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Have two classes one sat pm and one sun am. My daughter and I go every year for the past 8 yrs. Will be wearing a small sheep necklace so if anyone sees a skinny 71 old women pulling a lime green cart stop me and say hello. Where is a good place for dinner?


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

My mom and I are going Friday also. Last year was our first year and we had a great time. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

gloxsk8 said:


> Hi, Would love to meet up. How about at Newtons yarn at 12:00? The booth is usually near the door and they have the best prices.
> Beth


Are KPers still planning to meet up t Newton's Yarn today (Friday) at noon. DW and I are planning to go. We want to be there around 10ish. Hope to connect with folks.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't meet you. The bus was late (traffic) and I didn't get there until 12:30.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I had a great time even though DW kept a tight hand on my wallet. :| I called her "my conscience" but I did manage to slip her every once in awhile. 

I got some yarn from Newton's - great sale they had yesterday - and some sock yarn from Fiesta - their stuff is amazing! I found a colorway I loved in another weight and they said they could produce it in sock yarn, so I ordered that, too. I found the size 1 1/2 dpns I needed for a sock pattern I got in England this summer, a cute wooden needle gauge shaped like a sheep and a gorgeous abalone shell cloak pin. It came with a wooden stick pin, but I think I have some heavy silver wire I can cold metal forge into a pettier pin. We watched a dying demonstration - using modern chemical dyes, so not sure if/when we might give it a try, but it was fascinating. (Just what we need - another hobby!!!!!) 

Great day - thank you, KPers who told me about the Stitches convention. Sorry I didn't get to meet more of you.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also went to Stitches East on Friday with my mother. This was our second year. Of course we bought some yarn! Talked to a couple people who are on this site. One thing I did notice is there were not as many people as last year, at least I thought so, and my mom said the same thing. Last year we could barely move up and down the isles. I am sure the economy has something to do with it. Anyway, I cannot wait to start on the hat I have planned with the new yarn I purchased. Believe it or not, it is for me!


----------

